

High-Stakes Prisoner's Dilemma on British Game Show - aiscott
http://boingboing.net/2012/04/24/high-stakes-one-shot-prisoner.html

======
aiscott
Bruce Schneier's discussion on this particular episode:
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/04/amazing_round...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/04/amazing_round_o.html#c746020)

